
Face2Face: Real-Time Face Capture and Reenactment of RGB Videos (CVPR 2016 Oral) - ratneshmadaan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohmajJTcpNk
======
billconan
this is amazing! can't wait to see the paper.

how do they create a 3D model out of video.

